# Looking for a few good ops



## thatdarncat (Jul 26, 2006)

#dnd3e, EN World's official chat room, is looking for a few good ops. 

Prior experience is not required. What we are looking for is enthusiastic volunteers willing to talk about D&D for hours on end. Some babysitting and GMing may be involved. 

Please include this information in your application:
Available times
Time zone
Gaming experience
Why do you want to be an op?
Tell us about yourself
What you can offer the channel to improve it

Applicants may apply by email to dnd3e@shaw.ca


----------



## Seanaci (Jul 26, 2006)

And sent.


----------



## genshou (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh good, I'm not alone.  Seanaci responded.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 26, 2006)

look at the avatars though - a little too "Single White Female" for me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2006)

As a side note, I always forget what the link for the chat room is. The only time I ever see it is when the site is down (planned downtime) and there's the filler page telling people to go to it.

The link in the Main Menu on the front page doesn't work.

If I knew the link (and thusly used it more), and spent time in the chat room, I might be more inclined to be involved in something like this.


----------



## genshou (Jul 26, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> look at the avatars though - a little too "Single White Female" for me.



Whose avatar are you referring to?


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 26, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I knew the link (and thusly used it more), and spent time in the chat room, I might be more inclined to be involved in something like this.



Not sure why the link in the site menu doesn't work for you - I can open it with no problem. Are you getting a specific error message?

There is more than one way to reach the chat room tho - that's just one. You can also use the link in my signature, or an irc client like mIRC. In that case you'd want to connect to chat.psionics.net and join #dnd3e. 



			
				genshou said:
			
		

> Whose avatar are you referring to?



I'm guessing me and Saci.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 26, 2006)

If I had time to hang out in the chat room these days (or if work had the appropriate ports open, so I could multitask it), I'd vounteer to lend a hand.

I encourage folks to check it out, and if you like it, please lend them a hand, so they can continue to offer such a wonderful extension to our community.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 26, 2006)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> I'm guessing me and Saci.




you got the reference, then.  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105414/


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Not sure why the link in the site menu doesn't work for you - I can open it with no problem. Are you getting a specific error message?



No, but the link doesn't go anywhere. This is what it links to:
http://enworld.org/#


			
				thatdarncat said:
			
		

> There is more than one way to reach the chat room tho - that's just one. You can also use the link in my signature, or an irc client like mIRC. In that case you'd want to connect to chat.psionics.net and join #dnd3e.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 26, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, but the link doesn't go anywhere. This is what it links to:
> http://enworld.org/#



That might be because it isn't a "real" link. It's true, it doesn't lead anywhere, but it has an 'onclick' effect that opens a new window with the chat.

Or at least, it should do so, but I haven't tried it. There may be reasons it doesn't work (from experience, this type of link doesn't work with right-clicking or mouse-wheel clicking).


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 27, 2006)

Knight's got that right. I tried coming up with a direct link for a few minutes last night but it's hidden  Just click it and it should load a new window with the java chat. If it doesn't use either of the two options I gave you, or ask me for help


----------



## genshou (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the IRC client is your best bet.  A browser-opened window will just get lost behind all those elf pr0n sites EN World threads you're looking at.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks KO, I had pop-up windows disabled, so that was an issue too.

thatdarncat, I seem to remember that splash page that's used whenever EN World goes down has a direct link, but I could be wrong. It should be the same link that's in your sig (which _does_ work with right-clicking, by the way), and it'd be nice if that direct link was somewhere on the front page or somewhere on the website.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 27, 2006)

well the difference is where the java applet you're launching is hosted. The link on the menu is hosted here on EN World and automatically signs you in with your board nickname. The one in my signature is hosted by psioncis.net and doesn't have that board integration.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah, gotcha. That's not a significant difference to me, though. I'm curious to know which route is more often used.


----------



## Veander (Jul 30, 2006)

Even if you're not interested in an Ops position, join the chat anyway!  If not that, then there is a Psionics.net teamspeak as well.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 30, 2006)

mIRC or other IRC client is most common by a wide margin. EN World java and Psionics java account for a very small fraction of users. They both use essentially the same java client. I think Psionics has more options turned on than EN World, but EN World does your username for you.


----------



## xmanii (Aug 1, 2006)

Trillian is another popular way to chatting on psionics.net. I'm fairly certain Gaim and Miranda can be used as well.


----------



## Bynw (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes any of those IRC client programs work, even Chatzilla does to a point. But its not fully compatible, there will be messages you cannot see with ChatZilla.


----------



## Bynw (Aug 19, 2006)

*New Users and Ops for #dnd3e*

This post has been edited so that there would be no confusion to the rules presented by Bynw.


1. You must be a new user to the chat (you cannot previously have a registered nick and now get a 2nd one)

2. You must be at least 13 years of age to comply with COPPA regulations

3. You must register your nick on the chat

4. You must apply per directions above to be an op in the chat

5. You must keep your nick registration active

If you meet all 5 requirements you will get a pair of roman numeral d6's ....


----------



## Seri (Aug 19, 2006)

we've received 5 applications for being an op in #dnd3e, we are still taking applications and will soon be having a meeting to review them. We'll post when we won't be taking anymore applications.


----------

